# Adriana Lima walks the Runway at the Philipp Plein Fashion Show at New York Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2018 - September 9, 2017 (4x)



## Mandalorianer (12 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (12 Sep. 2017)

THanks for Adriana


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2017)

Meinen Dank für Adriana at work!


----------

